# Where to find a r4 or other card in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan!?



## krazedkat (Apr 12, 2008)

where can i find a r4, n5 etc. in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada?


----------



## Volsfan91 (Apr 12, 2008)

First, if you are still thinking about which card is right for you, I would recommend neither of those cards that you mentioned. I recently got the chance to review an AceKard2 and so far, it is hands down my favorite card that I have used. Additionally, the EDGE card is an awesome budget choice. I have not used the TopToyDS but I know quite a few fans of that card as well.

As far as buying one in your area in person, I can't help you there; I'm in east TN. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But if you're looking for a good online retailer, kickgaming.com is Canadian based so I'm sure you could expect fast shipping from them They've got the the AK2 for $40 and the EDGE for $45.

If you want the absolute best price and don't mind waiting about 2 weeks for it to arrive, go to DealExtreme.com. Both of those cards are probably about $34 there.

Good luck and if you need any more help you can PM me anytime.


----------



## krazedkat (Apr 12, 2008)

thanx for the info....
and any other answers?


----------



## matriculated (Apr 12, 2008)

modchipcentral.com is based in Winnipeg.


----------



## krazedkat (Apr 12, 2008)

thanx again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



any more?


----------



## Dellman (Apr 13, 2008)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/tag/639405851.html

I bought my R4s here for pretty cheap even though it's a craigslist ad. The person does shipping and I live in New York but still got it in around 3 business days. Thanks.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 13, 2008)

wrong forum?


----------



## krazedkat (Apr 13, 2008)

no its the site discussions, suggestions and forum HELP
im asking for help


----------



## Volsfan91 (Apr 15, 2008)

krazedkat said:
			
		

> no its the site discussions, suggestions and forum HELP
> im asking for help


I think it means help with the forums.


----------



## RaiDesu (Apr 15, 2008)

You misinterpreted. Forum help is with the forum software and functions. There's a proper forum for R4/Flash questions.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 15, 2008)

Just buy it online.


----------



## Geezuzkhrist119 (Apr 16, 2008)

i got my DSTT (just the cart) from Deal Extreme.com for under 30 bucks and plus the site got free shipping. they get a deal going on i think
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10289

heres the AceKard 2
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11811

the N5
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11457

m3 real
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2728

Ez Flash
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2728

the r4 is sold out on this site

i live in ontario so the site delivers to canada so they should ship to saskatoon


----------



## krazedkat (Apr 18, 2008)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i found one for sale in saskatoon. (not even online)


----------

